
Largest destroyer built for Navy headed to sea for testing - protomyth
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/largest-destroyer-built-navy-headed-sea-testing-144549669.html
======
dingaling
Wow, that's the same 15kT displacement as the USN's first nuclear cruiser,
Long Beach, on a hull that is 100 feet shorter and 10 feet wider. That can't
be good for the fineness ratio, a bit like pushing a barrel through the waves
instead of a cone.

Presumably that's why it's classified a ( fast-sprinting ) destroyer rather
than a ( long-distance ) cruiser. I wonder what its endurance at '30+ knots'
actually is...

~~~
protomyth
They did say they have a lot of work that went into the hull to get something
that would be efficient.

------
protomyth
"the ship's skipper, Navy Capt. James Kirk"

You gotta think that guy has taken some crud for his name.

------
protomyth
here's some video: [https://gcaptain.com/video-first-footage-of-future-uss-
zumwa...](https://gcaptain.com/video-first-footage-of-future-uss-zumwalt-
ddg-1000-underway/)

Wish they had got footage from another ship since that tends to show how quite
ships are.

